# Lake Erie outing



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Cool. Good luck tomorrow. Lets hope for some nice stable weather leading up to the weekend with water in the low 40's.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

They have slips to rent at Luna Peir.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

has a date been set for the outing????


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

boat runs  going out friday morning. tim, next week we will get together on the particulars. alex the outing is for the 26 27 of april. next weekend.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

are you guys going out of bolles for an outing on the 26 or 27trh?

i may wnat to join.

leaving for florida in the morning 

ill catch a few for you

but will be home next thurs-


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well bad news. DonP is out, I also read another thread where PB's boat has water in the oil. Sorry to hear that PB. My father in law is coming with 2-3 boats from Indiana as of Sunday and may or may not have open spots. His plan is to drive up Fri night and fish out of Bolles Sat the 26th, and Sun the 27th. If weather craps out he plans to hit the river with the masses.

As of now I have no boat to fish out of, but will try to make it in unless the weather turns real foul. PB do you want me to try to get you in to one of the other boats? It may or may not be with me.

I'll will have my cell phone and will check back in the next couple days when the others nail down their plans.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Tim and PB i got the ok from the wife to go to this outing if we can work out some accomidations my boat is big enough for all 3 of us to fish i am totally new to this erie thing so you will have to teach me i have otter boats and mast riggers and rods with line counters stickbaits etc let me know if your interested.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

p.m. me your #'s. i will call tonight. p.b.


----------

